# Looking for actress for furry music video



## Rivercoon (Oct 16, 2021)

A music video meant to help promote a live action furry film is being developed and needs an actress with stage presence for the main character.   Performance will be in full body prosthetic makeup.  Music will be by Fox Amoore and he will be putting together musicians and singers so you just need to dance and lip-sync.  This will be a paid gig in Riverside CA.
Interested?  Please let me know to get more details,


----------

